# new rhom decor



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

well my new setup has been up and running for a few weeks. My main reason for changing it was that the heavily planted look was too high maintenance, with plants needing pruning and moving around to prevent the big plants from taking all the light. I also wanted to reduce the number of tall plants so that more light got into the tank for picture taking.
I'm still having plants in the new setup, but mostly slow growing short plants.
This is how it looks now.
Please offer any constructive criticism. I want the setup to look as natural as possible :nod:


----------



## Locke (Feb 6, 2005)

Make the Image larger plz.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

the pic is a bit small but it looks pretty good.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

No picture now Yorkshire !


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

ASorry guys, posted the wrong image. should be better now


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Looks spot on Yorkshire. That background combined with the plants looks very good. Good stuff as always.


----------



## TripDs (Oct 11, 2004)

thats a beautiful tank man. only think i dont like is how the tallest plants bend @ the water line, but w/e, not important. 2 THUMPS UP.

ps: i also like that pink plant in the back right. =)~


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

iwantapiranha said:


> thats a beautiful tank man. only think i dont like is how the tallest plants bend @ the water line, but w/e, not important. 2 THUMPS UP.
> 
> ps: i also like that pink plant in the back right. =)~
> [snapback]893377[/snapback]​


Thanks mate, only thing i can do about the plants bending is cut them shorter.
The red plant is a new addition, dont normally have much luck with red plants but i thought i'd give it a try. it looks like its flowering already.
I want the tank to look like a sheltered part of a river bank. 
Any ideas what to add/remove to make it look more natural? thought about a tree branch or similar dipping into the water.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

the tree branch coming from above and dipping into the water would look amazing!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

A trip to the local woods it is then


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

looks awesome as always. your background is tight. rhoms really seem to like overhead cover. wood or a branch or something high in the water would probably make his day. i think they have issues with direct light on them. makes them feel vulnerable or something. i love the grass patches in the sand dude.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

lookin good!

one or two skinny branches and you're tight!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> looks awesome as always. your background is tight. rhoms really seem to like overhead cover. wood or a branch or something high in the water would probably make his day. i think they have issues with direct light on them. makes them feel vulnerable or something. i love the grass patches in the sand dude.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My rhom doesnt have a problem with the direct light, even when the tank had surface plants at the back he still spent all his time at the front of the setup where it was the brightest. The grass patches are frogbit, its usually a surface plant but i've fastened it to some fine stainless steel mesh











traumatic said:


> lookin good!
> 
> one or two skinny branches and you're tight!
> [snapback]893416[/snapback]​


the branches will be in there soon. just back from a quick trip to the woods. pics to follow shortly :nod:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I like it. I did honestly like the old setup better, but this one is pretty damn nice and gives him even more swimming space.


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice plants.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I like it. I did honestly like the old setup better, but this one is pretty damn nice and gives him even more swimming space.
> [snapback]893426[/snapback]​


Thanks for your honesty Twitch









to be honest i prefered the old look better too, but i needed to lower the amount of tank maintenance and also free some swimming room up for him. i intended to only have one or two plants, but that seems to have gone out the window.








I think i'm gonna have to get him a bigger tank soon anyway, i was gonna get a 450 litre bowfront for my oscars, but i think i might sell them and use the 450 for the rhom







anyhows, thats a while off yet. 
the skinny branches are now in, just got to let the water clear a bit and i'll post some pics.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

The Older Set-up was Amazing...But I can understand you want to ADMIRE the tank more rather than WORK on it more.
But after looking at this Image, that Tank is really something. The Background is Amazing. Really worth all the Loot you Dished out for it.

On a Side note, How the hell does your gravel not get Algae?
I run half of my lights from 10am-10pm and Have Algae GALOrE! THe sides I can wipe off, but the Sand, its something different.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> On a Side note, How the hell does your gravel not get Algae?
> .
> [snapback]893472[/snapback]​


Simple, its sand not gravel









I have my lights on about 10 hours a day, even just 1/2 hour more and the algae starts building. Just try reducing the light time by an hour and see if that makes a difference. Also the sand needs disturbing every so often to stop it from compacting


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Gordeez, it's easier to keep a planted tank algae free than a non planted tank unless you're not running lights in the non planted. Those plants eat up everything algae would otherwise use to grow, and except for brown algae that pops up when I don't get rid of dead leaves, I barely have any.


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

I love that background so much that it doesnt matter what you do with the plants. I liked the old look better, but who didn't. Plus I'm sure it was to much maintenance. This setup is still amazing to look at. Im sure your tank will always look good.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Gordeez, it's easier to keep a planted tank algae free than a non planted tank unless you're not running lights in the non planted. Those plants eat up everything algae would otherwise use to grow, and except for brown algae that pops up when I don't get rid of dead leaves, I barely have any.
> [snapback]893499[/snapback]​










the more plants you've got, the more nutrients they use, leaving less for the algae to feed on



kevinhaeb said:


> I love that background so much that it doesnt matter what you do with the plants. I liked the old look better, but who didn't. Plus I'm sure it was to much maintenance. This setup is still amazing to look at. Im sure your tank will always look good.
> [snapback]893504[/snapback]​


Thanks Kevin, wish i could enter my old setup into the tank comp








if only i had waited a few months before redesigning the tank


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

You wanna come over to my house and set up my tank and decor? Good ass job. I like the set up because it gives the rhom more room to swim around. Looks less conjested.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > On a Side note, How the hell does your gravel not get Algae?
> ...


You mean Like 'Move' the sand around?



elTwitcho said:


> Gordeez, it's easier to keep a *planted tank* algae free than a non planted tank unless you're not running lights in the non planted. Those plants eat up everything algae would otherwise use to grow, and except for brown algae that pops up when I don't get rid of dead leaves, I barely have any.
> [snapback]893499[/snapback]​


Hopefully, If my Check comes intoday, I plan on going to Petsmart to
purchase some Plants.
Im thinking of 2 Amazon Swords, 2-3 of those tall plants, like yorkies that are bent over, foregot what there called. Oh yea, and maybe 2-3 of those Corkscrew


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Grinch, i'd love to come over and do your setup, i'll even provide all the plants, you just have to pay for my flight









Gordeez, yup, move the sand around once in a while, it may even be an idea to uproot your plants a little too. if the sand is left undisturbed for a long time it becomes compacted and strangles the roots. Its not hard to uproot the plants in sand, just dont pull on them.
Also i believe that if the sand becomes compacted the plants will remove all the nutrients they can reach and then starve. by moving the sand about and loosening it so the roots can continue to grow, more nutrients become available.
I may be wrong on this, but it was what i was told a long time ago, and seems to work from experience :nod: 
i havent done any research on any of it, 
elTwitch may be able to help on if the advice i was given has any basis because he has done a lot of reading on plants i believe :nod:


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

once again, thats a tight ass set up


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Here's a pic with the new twigs








Not what i was looking for exactly, and not sure if i like them or not yet








I think i'll leave them in for a bit and see what the rhom thinks to them :nod:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Here's a pic with the new twigs
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Thats Just a Reg. twig you found?
I'll Be Damn. Im going to have to give some Twigs a Try.


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i think it's cool looking. very natural and he'll dig the overhead cover.







york, i think that i know your piranha a little better than you.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a pic with the new twigs
> ...


Well [email protected]*ck Gordeez, what ya expect. Its for the top of the tank so doesnt matter if it floats. And it only took an hour or so from deciding to do it, to getting it in :rasp:

I boiled it to kill off any sh*t


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez, yup, move the sand around once in a while, it may even be an idea to uproot your plants a little too. if the sand is left undisturbed for a long time it becomes compacted and strangles the roots. Its not hard to uproot the plants in sand, just dont pull on them.
> Also i believe that if the sand becomes compacted the plants will remove all the nutrients they can reach and then starve. by moving the sand about and loosening it so the roots can continue to grow, more nutrients become available.
> I may be wrong on this, but it was what i was told a long time ago, and seems to work from experience :nod:
> i havent done any research on any of it,
> [snapback]893564[/snapback]​


Sounds spot on to me. I like gravel for planted tanks because the waste just sinks right in and gets down to the roots and there's none of that mixing and compacting jazz. Alot of people using sand use something else as a base for the roots to grow in, but with piranhas that stir things up I wouldn't dream of it. A few people will say that sand is unsuitable for growing plants in, but that rhom tank had some damn healthy plants in it and the stirring method is probably a big part in my estimation.



yorkshire said:


> elTwitch may be able to help on if the advice i was given has any basis because he has done a lot of reading on plants i believe :nod:
> [snapback]893564[/snapback]​


Alot indeed, ask me about micro and macronutrients, I dare you, I doubledare you!









Gordeez - If you see some, pick up some hygrophila too. It's turning into my favorite plant lately, it grows fast as hell, nice and bushy, is ridiculously easy to propagate and comes in a few different leaf shapes. It'll eat up nutrients as fast as you can put em in there as well which could be part of the reason I never very have anything but minor algae issues.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

York, the twig looks cooler than a twig has any business looking. It adds alot of depth. Looking again, I think what's lacking is some kind of transitional level between wall and bottom. Maybe some rock or driftwood in the corner so you don't just have a flat bottom meeting 90 degree wall in the whole tank.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks Twitch, and i'll not mention macronutrients...i'd probably end up looking a dumbass








I am but a simple guy rellying on simple trial and error, if its working, leave it alone, and if its not, change something








I'll leave the science to you guys















Be right back with the advice on the bogwood


----------



## compton ass steve (Nov 12, 2004)

very nice york, i gotta get working on my set up. i only have a couple plants in it just to see if i could do it and now there completely over grown and look ridiculous. so now i have to get more plants and do it the right way. looking good


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> York, the twig looks cooler than a twig has any business looking. It adds alot of depth. Looking again, I think what's lacking is some kind of transitional level between wall and bottom. Maybe some rock or driftwood in the corner so you don't just have a flat bottom meeting 90 degree wall in the whole tank.
> [snapback]893590[/snapback]​


Just redone the tank to address this Twitch. pic as soon as the water's cleared :laugh:

Compton, thats the trouble with plants, once you get the lighting etc about right the plants take over. Main reason i've now mostly got slow growing,short plants. they take less looking after (i.e. pruning)


----------



## Umbilical Syllables (Dec 16, 2004)

I love the look of the whole tank... except for the leftmost side. That one plant all the way on the left looks a little out of place to me. The stems of the plants leave a few inches of open space, and then BOOM, theres leaves. If you like it, by all means keep it as it is. But IMO, I would put a low lying plant or small rock infront of the stem to keep the flow of small to big in the tank.


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Now to me that looks bloody great Pete...I like the twig, think I may go get one for me new caribe tank. Just be a bit careful that the rhom doesn't cut himself on any of those projecting stubs, one or two look a bit sharp, mate.

Apart from that....good job well done !! I'm having a pint for you right now !!!

Rich


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok guys, here's the latest atempt








Hopefully covered the valuable points raised








Water still needs to clear properly


----------



## LEON (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks great!!!!!!









My opinion for what its worth. I would get rid of the twigs and just let your tall pants grow across the top of the tank. The other idea would be to put in some floating plants. They can drift around providing cover as well as different looks whenever they drift about. Try a tall lilly that would reach up from the bottom with its leaves floating on the surface. Your fish can easily swim through the extended branches of the lilly.

Regardless of what you do, your fish and tank are great.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

i want 2 give some constructive critism but i cant find anything wrong!. its just awesome. i hope i can get my tanks 2 look half as good as that


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks for commenting guys








Leon, had the surface plants thing going on before i changed the setup. The main reason i've decided to leave them out this time is because i want to get more light into the setup for photography purposes







otherwise i think it prolly would look better.


----------



## dallas (Nov 14, 2003)

That looks totally crazy and the branch looks natural as if its fallen in. You tank is the nicest i'v ever seen. How do you get your piranha to look blue with such a yellow belly?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Looks sweet! just as I pictured the twig will look!

your rhom must love you by now.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > yorkshire said:
> ...














elTwitcho said:


> yorkshire said:
> 
> 
> > Gordeez, yup, *move the sand around once in a while, it may even be an idea to uproot your plants a little too. if the sand is left undisturbed for a long time it becomes compacted and strangles the roots*. Its not hard to uproot the plants in sand, just dont pull on them.
> ...


Good Points Twitch and Yorkie. I already kinda moved my sand around, also bought 4 Emerald Green Corys to help with shifting my sand,
I bought some Swords from petsmart, but only 2, they didnt have any of that hygrophila. Bumfucks were sold out, so hopefully next time I go, they BETTER have some. But Hopefully these Swords will hang in there till then.
I''ll add some pics later on tonight
ONce again, thanks for the Tips.

Oh yea Yorkie, a TWIG??


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks once again for the comments guys








Dallas, the yellow is reflected from the sand









And yea Gordeez, a TWIG








watch this space, i'm gonna sell em on e-bay as "AQUARIUM TWIGS- add a feeling of stagnant pool to your tank with a dead twig "
they are gonna be all the craze soon


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

LOOKS REALLY GOOD.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

York ur tank looks like a slice of the amazon in a glass case. My favorite set up on the forum. But u still havent posted a pick of how evrything is set up behind the background.

Also u said that u wanted togive him more swimming space, doesnt that 3d background remove more tank space? I mean its already only a 48 gal right?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

hey yorkie awsome tank i as every one else has said liked the tank before new is good. why dont u go out and get some smooth river rocks small ones and put them on the sand to mix the front of the tank up. i have some in my tank and i think it looks more natural.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Thanks once again for the comments guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Anything and Everything Sells on Ebay these days!.
I wouldnt Be shocked if it Does become a Craze!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cobra said:


> York ur tank looks like a slice of the amazon in a glass case. My favorite set up on the forum. But u still havent posted a pick of how evrything is set up behind the background.
> 
> Also u said that u wanted togive him more swimming space, doesnt that 3d background remove more tank space? I mean its already only a 48 gal right?
> [snapback]894553[/snapback]​


Thanks for the feedback guys








Cobra, sorry its taken so long, but i'd not finished sorting the filtration. Even though the backing has taken some room, there's nowhere near as many plants as there was in the old setup, so he's still got more room









Here's the pics of whats going on behind the scenes








1st pic shows the space available, also the built in internal filter (the box at the top right) and an extra powerhead to provide a strong current for him to swim in

pic2 shows the foam i bought and cut into squares.

I put the coarse foam at the bottom, working my way up to the finer foam at the top (last 2 pics)

I've basically made one giant internal filter running two powerheads. up until today i hadnt added the foam. it worked well without, but this should ensure crystal clear water i hope








Hope this helps.

Shoe- i like the idea of mixed sand and river gravel, but having just sand keeps it low maintenance









Gordeez, i got some lovely TWIGS for ya, only £10 a bunch :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Cobra said:


> York ur tank looks like a slice of the amazon in a glass case. My favorite set up on the forum. But u still havent posted a pick of how evrything is set up behind the background.
> 
> Also u said that u wanted togive him more swimming space, doesnt that 3d background remove more tank space? I mean its already only a 48 gal right?
> [snapback]894553[/snapback]​


Thanks for the feedback guys








Cobra, sorry its taken so long, but i'd not finished sorting the filtration. Even though the backing has taken some room, there's nowhere near as many plants as there was in the old setup, so he's still got more room









Here's the pics of whats going on behind the scenes








1st pic shows the space available, also the built in internal filter (the box at the top right) and an extra powerhead to provide a strong current for him to swim in

pic2 shows the foam i bought and cut into squares.

I put the coarse foam at the bottom, working my way up to the finer foam at the top (last 2 pics)

I've basically made one giant internal filter running two powerheads. up until today i hadnt added the foam. it worked well without, but this should ensure crystal clear water i hope








Hope this helps.

Shoe- i like the idea of mixed sand and river gravel, but having just sand keeps it low maintenance









Gordeez, i got some lovely TWIGS for ya, only £10 a bunch :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

What kind of filter is that Yorkie?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Of the two filters, the one on the left and outside the box is a maxi-jet ph, and the one in the box is what comes with the tank (juwel).

Prepare for a new thread shortly, i've just added 6 clown loaches, 10 neons and 6 tiger barbs








I've also just bought a new flash unit for the camera, havent read the instructions or any hints and tips on how to use it, but then again i never read the instructions that came with the camera. Trial and error my dear boy, thats what i'll use, trial and error :laugh:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

wow doesnt that come out to be about £40 in feeders?


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

All I can say is " WOW "


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> wow doesnt that come out to be about £40 in feeders?
> [snapback]895203[/snapback]​


not quite but nearly, although i get discount for being a regular customer. Its not what ya know but who ya know :laugh: 
I dont exactly use them for feeders, more to give the rhom some exercise








to be honest, at the price of fish, i wish he'd just play "chase me" with 'em :laugh:

Gordeez, here is the very firt pic i've ever taken with the new flash. Dont think there'll be six of them for very long :laugh:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

[email protected], there's one missing already


----------



## Dragonrider (Jan 13, 2005)

Might I ask where you got your background? And how thick is it?


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> piranhasrule said:
> 
> 
> > wow doesnt that come out to be about £40 in feeders?
> ...


Thats a Nice clear and crisp Picture. But It might be the medicine im on, but the colors look a little warm.



yorkshire said:


> *[email protected]*, there's one missing already
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Yea, there was only 5 in the picture above.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> not quite but nearly, although i get discount for being a regular customer. Its not what ya know but who ya know :laugh:


i wish i could still get staff discount at viscum, id be there every week. the discount at tickhill was even better but i doubt they will give me any now after i quit without giving any notice. havnt been back for 2 months they scare me.

great pic of the barbs, really clear


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> > not quite but nearly, although i get discount for being a regular customer. Its not what ya know but who ya know :laugh:
> 
> 
> i wish i could still get staff discount at viscum, id be there every week. the discount at tickhill was even better but i doubt they will give me any now after i quit without giving any notice. havnt been back for 2 months they scare me.
> ...


They are probably the dearest lfs in the area, but they are the closest so i keep goin back. some staff are ace, others i try to avoid








Its no wonder the owner of the shops has a porche and other bling


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

yorkshire where did you get that background that is amazing...the tank is superb


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

dont no if hes still got it but a year ago he had a ferrari in the garage aswell. but he didnt drive it because he liked the porshe better. it was funny as hell when this guy came to fit an something in his porshe but locked up the car totally so paul couldnt get in! he chased his car down the road. made 5 months of hell working there all seem worthwhile just to see that. i think its pretty cruel what they are doing to that red tail cat though.

the staff their have changed completely since i left, theirs noone there i recognise except paul. tanks looked as if its gone abit downhill too and their were quite afew dead fish. still the best in the area unless your willing to travel abit further


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Handikapped said:


> yorkshire where did you get that background that is amazing...the tank is superb
> [snapback]895459[/snapback]​


got it from my lfs, viscum










piranhasrule said:


> dont no if hes still got it but a year ago he had a ferrari in the garage aswell. but he didnt drive it because he liked the porshe better. it was funny as hell when this guy came to fit an something in his porshe but locked up the car totally so paul couldnt get in! he chased his car down the road. made 5 months of hell working there all seem worthwhile just to see that. i think its pretty cruel what they are doing to that red tail cat though.
> 
> the staff their have changed completely since i left, theirs noone there i recognise except paul. tanks looked as if its gone abit downhill too and their were quite afew dead fish. still the best in the area unless your willing to travel abit further
> [snapback]895477[/snapback]​


I go to the one near Sprotborough, thats the one where Paul lives right?
Paul is ok,Tight as they come but i guess its his livelyhood ( and a bloody good paying one to :laugh: )
I usually talk to his bro Tim who's into bikes.
The redtail is gorgeous if a little cramped. They've got loads of marine stock now. A newish bloke is now in charge of the fish (worked there before i think) and they've got a good variety other than the normal community stuff, 
the shop def seems to be picking up again. i Dont bother visiting his other shops.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Much improved with the new deco.

What flash did you end up getting, are you using it on camera or off?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Much improved with the new deco.
> 
> What flash did you end up getting, are you using it on camera or off?
> [snapback]896088[/snapback]​


Thanks Twitch,








Got a canon 420ex with cable atachment. Aint got a clue about how to use it. Any tips greatly apreciated


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

I hate you, and ur tank!







because it basically ensures no one will ver win totm besides you! I like the new design better actually and the branch makes all the difference. I like the new setup better for ur piranha, I just have one q what light setup u using! I crave to have that look! I can never seem to get it!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

redbellyman21 said:


> I hate you, and ur tank!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks redbellyman







much apreciated
the lighting is provided by two 25 watt powerglo aquarium lights, both fitted with reflectors. the tank is 180liters.
I look after my Mums community setup. its twice the size so i just used twice as many lights. Its one of the best tanks i've ever had for growing plants in


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow your setup is simply amazing. You are da man!


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> I look after my Mums community setup. its twice the size so i just used twice as many lights. Its one of the best tanks i've ever had for growing plants in


how about some pics of the community setup? im sure it'l be absolutely amazing as usual.



> They've got loads of marine stock now


yeh i was pissed as hell when i set up a tank for africans and they ripped out the african section and replaced it with marines!

p.s. im doing a photography course at college next year so id keep practising otherwise you'l be having abit of competition!


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

wicked photos of the tiger barbs yorkie bar kid!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> elTwitcho said:
> 
> 
> > Much improved with the new deco.
> ...


It's basically point and shoot, it's a dedicated flash so it adjusts itself to your camera and means you don't have to do much. Your camera doesn't support high speed sync or second curtain so no need to worry about that either. The one thing that will be useful to you however, is that you can set your exposure to + or - a few stops on your camera if you find the flash is coming out too bright in some situations. Lowering the exposure value will lower the intensity of the flash. The other thing is that you can prefile a burst to set your exposure, there should be a button somewhere on your camera to do this, looks like an asterisk on mine. This is useful if you're shooting dark black subjects so they don't come overexposed. You basically meter the camera on a normal colored spot in the tank, such as a light rock or plant in the vicinity of where you'll be shooting, fire the test burst and the camera calculates your flash power for your next shot. This way you can take a shot of a dark subject and not have the flash come out brighter than it should to try and brighten the subject more than it is supposed to be.

Other than that, it's point and shoot. Good luck


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thanks ABB.

Piranhasrule- I'll sort some pics of the community setup and post them in the non-p section when i get chance. Good luck with the photography course.
By the way, viscum seem to be getting quite a few aficans in at the mo









Cheers Twitch, i'll put that advice into practice ASAP. (got 2 weeks off work after today, so be prepared for loads of pics :laugh: )


----------



## stingray (Apr 2, 2004)

One of the best nature tank i ever seen here , you have done a great work yorkshire









Every picture you take is just awesome to look


----------

